# New Chacoan Giant Tegu!



## treysik (Jul 3, 2013)

Well my patience finally paid off. I am so excited.

On Saturday (this past weekend) while I was camping, a friend e-mailed me and told me he found a place in Toronto with a 2 year old female chacoan up for adoption. The owner had to surrender her due to moving to a small place for college. I quickly called, gave them my CC and scheduled delivery for today (July 3rd). 

She seems small - about 28 inches. Right now her enclosure isn't the right size - please, please do not criticize me on it. This was a last minute pickup - otherwise I would have been fully prepared. She's in a customer 4x2x2 enclosure right now, while I start building her permanent enclosure this weekend, but may take a couple weeks with work, kids and such.

The reason it's last minute is simply due to the fact that getting Argentine, or anything except for a Colombian, is VERY hard here in Canada. We have one reputable breeder, Tegu Topia. All her stock are from Tegu Terra - so this girl is bred from Tegu Terra chacoans. She works closely with Tegu Terra, I believe he's even come to Canada to help her set things up. Sadly, there is a huge waiting list to get anything from her. But fortunately for me, my patience paid off and I finally got one.

I'll start a picture thread when my phone is charged. I'll post up pics, but she is gorgeous. She has shed stuck on her tail, but I'll give her a nice soak tomorrow - I am letting her settle in. She's a puppy too - every time I open the door, she walks out and on to my lap. Enjoys being out and enjoys being carried too. No huffing and puffing or tail whipping. When I opened the shipping box and untied the shipping bag, she immediately popped out and climbed on my arm and looked at me as if to say "Hello there!".

She followed me around the reptile room for a good 20 minutes while I fed the beardies and geckos. It's amazing how tame she is. In great health too.

That said, I've had her 8 hours and I've had to put fresh water in every hour as she is always tipping it over, silly girl.

Still deciding on a name too. I'll keep you all updated.

Pictures to come


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new tegu! You didn't even hint to this in the video you put out yesterday I even said for you to get a chacoan in the comments haha. Looking forward to more videos of this new tegu.


----------



## treysik (Jul 3, 2013)

Check out the new video that's up


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 3, 2013)

treysik said:


> Check out the new video that's up


Saw it, looks cool the way you edited it.


----------



## treysik (Jul 3, 2013)

I think she might be small though. Over two years old and about 28". She's never eaten whole prey, the previous own fed her ground meats and fruits, mango and blueberries being her favourite.

I'll post pictures up tomorrow though for all to see. I am still debating on a name.


----------



## bfb345 (Jul 11, 2013)

Very small my giant is almost 4 feet and he is about 18 months old and that is considered small to some people's


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 11, 2013)

Godzilla has u beat he is 46" amd 10 lbs he will be one on the 15th

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

